# Smooth Drawing Bow



## Dadof8 (Feb 7, 2003)

I'll be 61 in about 3 weeks. I'm currently shooting an old Hoyt Provantage Tracer set at 55 lbs with a 30 inch draw length. 

Last December, I had right shoulder surgery (RH shooter) to shave bone spurs and repair the labrum and right bicep tendon that the surgeon relocated. I've recovered from the surgery. I shot by bow for the first time last weekend. I was a little tentative at first but it went well. No problem pulling the 55 lbs.

I'm thinking about getting a new (or newer) bow. I will probably look for something with at least a 50 lbs pull but I definitely want a smooth drawing bow -- no harsh cams.

What smooth drawing bows are you shooting? What advice do you have?

This will probably be the last bow I buy so I'm looking into it taking me into my 70's.

Steve


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

For me and the smoothest pulling bow is my Xpedition Xcursion 6 single cam with 55 lbs, limbs. It is an easy drawing bow and in keeping with the Xpedition tradition it one of , if not the fastest single cams bows available. It is easy to tune and is a very accurate shooter. I also have an Elite Energy 35 that I shoot @58 lbs which is another smooth drawing accurate shooter with a longer 35" ATA. IMO the Xpedition X6 single is lighter in weight , smoother drawing and a tad faster than the E35.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I had some shoulder issues for a few years and my old bow was a 70lb Hoyt Rampage XT and although it’s a great hunting boy it has some harsh cams. A couple of years ago I bought some new 50-60 limbs and kept reducing weight and I still had issues drawing it. I did a bit of research and the PSE Evoke 35 seemed like a good choice. After shooting one I bought one. I started out at 40lbs and I’m now at 50lbs and no issues shooting it. I’m 64 and I didn’t think I would even be bow hunting this year. At 50lbs I am running 245fps with a 420grn arrow, for my broadhead I went with a Magnus Stinger.
The bow draws very smooth and was very easy to shoot, I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Go to an archery shop and try some out. I an in the same boat, 67 and was in a car wreck a year ago, PT for 4 months, now I go to the Y daily, found out my supplemental ins pays for it. I had the Xpedition 7 single cam, but IMO it had a lot of vibration and noise. Before the accident I was shooting a Xpedition Denali (only 3.9 pounds which I found very helpful) so I ordered some 35-45 pound limbs for it and started at 35 with some Easton Hexx .500 spine I found cheap on EBay and put a lot of weight up front. every month I turned it up 3 or 4 pounds and went t0 a lighter field tip. I then got some 55 pound limbs and I am up to maxing then out at 56 pounds. The Denali is faster and pulls easier at 50 than the single cam did at 55 pounds. Lots of ways to go about this. You can go with a faster IBO bow turned down, or a slower IBO bow turned up. A lot depends on your draw length too. A cam is a lot easier to pull at the bottom (short draw) of the cam than when fully rotated. Good luck


----------



## Tom M (Jul 4, 2019)

Another vote for Xpedition, I'm shooting an Xpedition Mountaineer X at 50lbs. Very smooth, very accurate, respectable speed.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

A Hoyt Helix Ultra is about as smooth as they get in my opinion. Never thought a Hoyt could be so friendly to old shoulders. That's at #60 and 28 inches. Don't know about other draw lengths.


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

At 70 years I like the Bowtech Realm X. Draws and shoots well. I've had rotator cuff injuries and this one works for me.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Johnny1949 said:


> At 70 years I like the Bowtech Realm X. Draws and shoots well. I've had rotator cuff injuries and this one works for me.


He has a 30" draw, Realm not so good at 30" IMO.


----------



## Johnny1949 (Oct 24, 2016)

I do very well with Realm X at 29.5


----------



## 925767 (Oct 4, 2019)

Getting old isn't for the faint at heart for sure. I am 74 and shooting a Mathews No Cam HTR. Started bow hunting in 1974 with a recurve and have shot a lot of different bows since. But with out a doubt this is the smoothest drawing and shooting bow I have ever seen. And I might add really accurate for a shaky old man. Good luck


----------



## Papa_Critch (Jun 27, 2016)

I am 66 and have two bad shoulders. Orthopedic surgeon recommended a shoulder replacement on my bow arm 5 years ago. I haven’t done that yet. I shoot a Mathews Halon 32 @ 53 lbs draw and 26 inch DL. I measure at a DL of 27 1/2 inches but bum shoulder affects actual draw length.

I have zero issues drawing and holding the Mathews. Just a sweet, smooth draw cycle that works very well for me.

Put your hands on as many bows as you can and find what works best for you. I routinely try out bows at my pro shop and have not found any other bow that works better for me.


----------



## Tom M (Jul 4, 2019)

Here's some numbers for you on my Mountaineer X from Xpedition. 50lbs-29-1/2" draw. 385gr arrow was 263ft per sec, 360gr arrow was 270ft per sec, 319gr arrow was 284ft per sec, RESPECTABLE!


----------



## rykel1116 (Jun 15, 2012)

10 months post op with a multi tear in rotator cuff...bowtech reign 6...back up to 50 lbs now..gonna stay @ this poundage..63 yrs old next week..29 1/2 draw 415 grain axis..getting 255 fps..
very smooth drawing bow..might try a new realm sr6 for 2020...with 50 lb limbs..good luck..


----------



## chop26 (Aug 1, 2016)

60yrs old and had rotator surgery on both shoulders in 2014-2015. Bought a crossbow first season not to miss out on being in the woods. Second season bought Mathews HTR no cam. Started with low poundage and worked up too 58lbs. It's a nice smooth pulling and shooting bow. Now I'm stronger and looking for a little more speed. Never say never. Good Luck and enjoy


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

How is the Elite Synergy for this.


----------



## brushhawg53 (Sep 4, 2010)

Elite archery is really nice. I have an E35 and at full draw it is about 4lbs. very each on the body.


----------



## WickedRidge400 (Nov 13, 2019)

I asked the members here a few weeks ago when I joined to offer advice based on their experience as to helping me find a bow I can shoot with a bad shoulder. I used to shoot and hunt with a Mathews Monster set at 68#. Great speed bow but not an easy bow to draw and shoot repetitively. I shot a lot of deer with it over an 8 year period. Then...baboom, my right shoulder goes bad. The affliction of being in your 50’s! Haven’t shot in 3 years. Then my youngest son wants to start up with shooting a bow and hunting with it. I couldn’t teach or shoot with him side by side to demonstrate good form, technique etc. The guys here answering my question said get a Bowtech or PSE Elite set on comfort setting and lower draw weight into the 50’s poundage. I went to the shop and tried those bows. Bowtech won and I bought it. It is the easiest bow to draw, hold (let off) and shoot. The cams are set on the comfort setting instead of performance setting so you lose a bit of speed but still shoots fast enough trust me! This bow is also very quiet!!! I would strongly consider this bow if you’re looking to get a new bow and stay in the game as a senior archer. It got me back in the game! Good luck!


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I’m in the same boat. Been out of vertical archery for about decade because of both shoulders being repaired. 52lbs is about all I can comfortably draw right now. Toss in I now wear glasses and I’m like a fish out of water with a vertical!


----------



## WickedRidge400 (Nov 13, 2019)

My buddy just got a special peep sight he had ordered based on his reading glasses strength. The peep has a lens built inside it. He can see his pins perfectly!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

One of the best,most forgiving bows are the elite bows,,,I personally liked the older elite bows like the GT500 and Z 28's which I currently own several of,,,if Anyone's looking to buy one,,I can give you a hell of a deal one one fine older Z28 in draw weights from 50-80 lbs,,,all I n like new condition,,,


----------



## LIBowhunter (Sep 29, 2007)

I would suggest trying Bowtech bows in the comfort setting.


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

PSE Evolve cams. Make 60 lbs. limbs feel like 50.


----------



## chop26 (Aug 1, 2016)

2nd the Mathews HTR no cam. Had R and L rotator cuff surgery in1024-15 . Got the HTR no cam at 52# and I was like butter. Back in shape now and just upgraded to Mathews traverse for a little more speed. Turning 61 in a month.


----------



## back country 4x (Mar 4, 2008)

71 years old. destroyed bow arm rotator cuff, separated top and back a couple of years ago. Can't hold steady long enough for the classic aim. When its on target let it go or the bow may come back and hit me in the face! Shooting an Iron Mace at 53lbs with HCA Speed Pros at 29" and getting 307FPS


----------



## greyfoxx (Dec 9, 2019)

Had a total shoulder replacement. Surgeon said I could shoot again but not to exceed 50#. Bought a Hoyt Klash, started at 25#, worked up to 50#. Very smooth but slow. Wanting to find a smooth bow 40-50# that will be a little faster. Any suggestions? Anyone had any experience with Bowtech Carbon Knight?


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

greyfoxx,very interested in your findings


----------



## 1775 (Feb 12, 2014)

My shoulder's went bad in a two week time period. I went from being able to draw my Bowtech 340 at 64# to not being able to break it over without waving it all over the place. The Dr's are still trying to figure it out. My 340 is a 60-70# bow so I couldn't drop the draw weight enough to matter. I went to our local shop and shot the VXR, Hoyt, Elite and Bowtech. I ended up buying the VXR and setting it at 55#. Completely different draw cycle and I couldn't believe how comfortable it is to shoot. All the bows were good for me but the Mathews just seemed to work the best. Besides the way it shoots the 45-70# weight adjustment means I can shoot this for a long time without new limbs etc. I'll get the poundage but up but that's ego since this bow does fine at 55#.


----------



## KnarfEK (Dec 22, 2019)

Damn, you guys are scaring me. 65 with no shoulder problems...yet...

Did archery CONTRIBUTE to any of those problems with all of you?


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

TRG7 No Cam


----------



## reeltime (Jan 20, 2011)

Destroyer 340 set at 60 lbs. Bought it new in 2011 and have always been completely happy with this bow. Been told its supposed to have a stiffer draw than others but I'm ok with it and love the accuracy . Probably looking at Bowteck's Realm or Revolts in the future for a smoother drawing bow but in the meantime happy with the 340.


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

Although I have no shoulder issues, age is catching up to me. After looking at some of the new bows, and the $1000+ price tag, I opted for a used 2018 PSE Shootdown. Its a 37" A-A target compound. It has very very smooth cams. Mine is a 60# bow, and can be adjusted all the way down to 45#. I just bought it off of the classifieds on AT. Not a mark on it, for less than half of its new price. Came with new strings too. So, how does it compare to my 9 yr old Hoyt carbon element? Night and day. When I let down on the Hoyt it nearly yanks my shoulder out. Not so good for many of us. These cams are so smooth I can effortlessly draw straight back keeping the arrow pointed on target. And let downs are very easy, no jerky wrenching of the shoulders. I think I can bowhunt with this bow without any camo applied as the color is a nice copper. Regardless, for target shooting this is a fantastic bow. IBO speeds are 325 so its no slouch. I currently have it set at 52# for my 29" draw. Oh, and overall wt is not too bad, 4.7 lbs, but it feels lighter.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll second the PSE Evoke or actually any of the PSE bows with the evolve cam. Those are the smoothest compound bows I've ever shot. If you get one anywhere in the 50 to 60 lb range you can kill most anything in the northern 48 states with ease. This poundage range is also very easy to resale if you so decide you need something different.


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks guys great sight and a lot of good info for us old guys.


----------



## SDb0huntr (Nov 8, 2017)

At 66 ,,I shoot an E35 at 65#,, The synergy is smoother. I think a lot of the new bows are smooth at least at the peak weight you can handle without a lot of effort. A lot of good bows on here that must be smooth. Gives more insight on smooth bows.


----------



## Countz (Jan 17, 2020)

Cant go wrong with investing some time at a bow shop my man!


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

68 and know problems yet. But I do have to back the old bow down a bit every year now.


----------

